# pulling harness and pack for water/life jacket



## Little-B (Oct 14, 2010)

so warm weather is here atleast for a little bit and the winter season only has a 17 days left. which means my summer sports will be coming soon. i want to buy my dog a harness to help pull me around on my longboard and a pack/life jacket for when im fly fishing in streams/rivers. or maybe just a pack... i dont know where to start with the harness or what she needs. shes an 80ish lb malamute mix. and whats a good brand to buy for a pack/life jacket? i would appriciate any help. thanks.


----------

